# Otomantis sp.



## yen_saw

Received some Boxer Mantis L1 nymphs from Wlodek today, smallest thing i have ever seen at L1, definately less than 5 mm.


----------



## OGIGA

Nice pictures. I wish my camera can do that.


----------



## Ian

Wow, nice Yen...the Otomantis species are wonderful.

Did they all survive the journey okay?


----------



## Rick

Neat little guy.


----------



## yen_saw

> Did they all survive the journey okay?


Yes, they survived the journey, all 10 of them, although weather was cold yesterday. Thanks to the nice packing, and next day delivery helps. HOwever, They definately need small fruit flies to survive at L1. They are only the size of full grown D. Hydei.


----------



## Isis

Probably the same size as Ceratomantis  The tine mantid species are sooo cute!


----------



## Insect Guy

Wow, those are really cool looking mantids. I am glad to hear they all made it there alive. Can't wait to see pictures of them when they get older.


----------



## yen_saw

One of the Boxer mantis molted into L2 today, but it is still smaller than a ghost mantis hatchling!


----------



## Insect Guy

Those are cool looking mantids. They do look terribly small compared to others.


----------



## yen_saw

Just an update on this species. Finally they have grown up to the size which i can see it with my naked eye :lol: My surviving boxer mantis nymphs are doing great and hopefully i can breed this sepcies.


----------



## OGIGA

They seem to like to roll up make themselves really small as if they aren't already small enough.


----------



## yen_saw

They are already L5 but still size of a pea :shock: would be surprised if they ever reach an inch when adult.


----------



## Ian

Great photos there Yen. I never really realise the size of these when looking at picutres, but they really are small!


----------



## Jenn

They are cute! Tiny little creatures. Great pictures.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks! appeared to have 5 spikes from the abdomen, so this is a female I guess.



> I never really realise the size of these when looking at picutres, but they really are small!


Yes Ian they are really small, i should take a pic of this species next to a ruler or my finger tip. Blue bottle fly can easily knock them out but that's probably not bad considering they are just the size of D. Hydei when I received them at L1.


----------



## robo mantis

Wait if they are so small how do you feed them without overfeeding?


----------



## yen_saw

That's not a problem Robo, they will just ignore food if they have enough. I fed them D. Melanogaster at L1, and some will drop it halfway indicating they are full I guess.


----------



## robo mantis

Well i have had wide arms die that way. :?


----------



## yen_saw

The face reminds me of Gremilins!


----------



## skinnylegs

wow great lokin mantis yen,what is that last one eating?

good luck breeding them.cant wait to see how small the ooths are.


----------



## yen_saw

That was part of cricket. i dipped it in honey water and apparently the pollen powder melted in it making it yellow. Only one dare to feed on my hand.


----------



## OGIGA

Yeah, did it start trying to eat your hand?


----------



## yen_saw

:lol: No i didn't feel a pinch, it was going after the cricket.

I have some sub-subadult (subadult?) now finally, the take a long time to grow, longer than I thought for such a small species.


----------



## yen_saw

My first adult specimen.... yes!!


----------



## wuwu

very interesting looking mantid!


----------



## OGIGA

That's a really big forearm... bigger than the mantis can handle so it's all over the place.


----------



## yen_saw

> That's a really big forearm


 Yup, that's why they are called boxer mantis.


----------



## ellroy

Well done Yen, I expect you are already feeding it your magic love potion!

Look forward to hearing about your breeding success,

Alan


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Wow, really enjoyed those pictures and seeing their progress


----------



## skinnylegs

nice one yen,good luck!


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks guys. I am going to send all my adults to another prolific breeder (ABbuggin - you got males!!) to continue breeding this species and i am sure he will be able to breed them, give me some breathing space for other species. I am glad to be able to raise some to adulthood, it has been a great pleasure watching them grow (although it took a while), and glad that some of you enjoy following this thread here. Many thanks!


----------



## Morpheus uk

Always loved the look of these, does anyone if they are in culture within the UK?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Yen, where did u get the (That was part of cricket. i dipped it in honey water and apparently the pollen powder )? :?:


----------



## yen_saw

huh? Hibiscusmile are you asking where i get my bee pollen or the honey?

Anyway, Andrew (ABbuggin) has the first two pairs mated!! yay!

Here is the pic from Andrew


----------



## hibiscusmile

ok, i'll play...both


----------



## yen_saw

One of the mated female laid an ooth. Hope to see hatchling from this species again.


----------



## Asa

When I kept them I used to love their fore arms. Until one crunched my finger with it.


----------



## RodG

Great photos Yen!!! A species on my want list 8)


----------



## yen_saw

> When I kept them I used to love their fore arms. Until one crunched my finger with it.


Asa, it only feels like a pinch  ... but i understand since you have that freak accident on your eyes

Thanks Rod, i have several oothecae produced by 3 surviving mated females, lets hope the oothecae hatch out, you will be the first one to know Rod


----------



## robo mantis

Asa you remind me of my friend who always gets hurt. :lol:


----------



## Asa

I *am* a little clumsy...broke my arm three times, and fractured the other one twice, eye surgery once, neck brace once, stitches 9 times...

I know it doesn't hurt much yen_saw :lol: .


----------



## OGIGA

> I *am* a little clumsy...broke my arm three times, and fractured the other one twice, eye surgery once, neck brace once, stitches 9 times...I know it doesn't hurt much yen_saw :lol: .


You're lucky to be alive! I have yet to break anything...

I guess you're making the most of your health insurance though. :wink:


----------



## arizona_mantis

never broke a bone in my body guess i am lucky


----------



## Asa

> I *am* a little clumsy...broke my arm three times, and fractured the other one twice, eye surgery once, neck brace once, stitches 9 times...I know it doesn't hurt much yen_saw :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky to be alive! I have yet to break anything...
> 
> I guess you're making the most of your health insurance though. :wink:
Click to expand...

The neck brace was a pretty close shave. I fell off a two story building :shock: .


----------



## OGIGA

> I *am* a little clumsy...broke my arm three times, and fractured the other one twice, eye surgery once, neck brace once, stitches 9 times...I know it doesn't hurt much yen_saw :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky to be alive! I have yet to break anything...
> 
> I guess you're making the most of your health insurance though. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neck brace was a pretty close shave. I fell off a two story building :shock: .
Click to expand...

What?! Can you tell us what happened?


----------



## Asa

Well, with the neck brace, I was working on construction, on a two story building. I was operating on of the cranes, when somebody called me up to look at some damage on the top. I went up on a pulley and inspected the damage. Just as I climbed on the pulley to go back down, the wire broke, and I plummeted to the ground.

Unfortunately, the pulley fell on the ground first, and I fell on a sharp tip on the side. My neck was nearly cut in two and I had to be rushed to the emergency room.

Two of the broken arms and the stitches were due to praying mantids. I spotted some, and would climb trees to get them. Ironically, that's how I broke my arm each time, falling from a tree. The fractures were more construction work, and the eye surgery was from the praying mantis as you know.


----------



## yen_saw

Ouch!!

You could have been the "six million dollar man"!!


----------



## OGIGA

> Well, with the neck brace, I was working on construction, on a two story building. I was operating on of the cranes, when somebody called me up to look at some damage on the top. I went up on a pulley and inspected the damage. Just as I climbed on the pulley to go back down, the wire broke, and I plummeted to the ground.Unfortunately, the pulley fell on the ground first, and I fell on a sharp tip on the side. My neck was nearly cut in two and I had to be rushed to the emergency room.
> 
> Two of the broken arms and the stitches were due to praying mantids. I spotted some, and would climb trees to get them. Ironically, that's how I broke my arm each time, falling from a tree. The fractures were more construction work, and the eye surgery was from the praying mantis as you know.


Insane! When we don't see you on the forum anymore, we'll think you're dead!


----------



## Asa

I might be, I just sprained my ankle running...


----------



## yen_saw

Think we are going away from the topic :lol: 

One of the oothecae hatched out finally after 5 weeks  . I almost forgot how small they looked at L1.












This one is thirsty


----------



## robo mantis

Small mantids cute when they drink


----------



## OGIGA

Yeah, I totally love watching them drink!!!


----------



## Asa

Its cutest when they drink from your hand  

Great pictures.


----------



## Jenn

Congrats on the new babies! They look like little ants. All the pictures are awesome.


----------



## yen_saw

Thanks! they are smaller than the ant mantis as hatchling, but luckily i have some small fruit flies ready for them, they are feeding alright. It means a lot to see ooth from the first generation hatch out alright.


----------

